# A typical mid-war Colt M1911A1.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Whats a good price for a mid-war Colt 1991A1??? Nothing that I'd be afraid to shoot. I've wanted one for some time, just haven't put the time toward the research needed to determine what is what and how much i should pay.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Whats a good price for a mid-war Colt 1991A1??? Nothing that I'd be afraid to shoot. I've wanted one for some time, just haven't put the time toward the research needed to determine what is what and how much i should pay.


I bought this one for $1,600.00 a while back.. I sold one a little better than this one for $2,200.00 last week...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

uh, WOW!


----------

